# New PC for gaming - Budget 1,30,000



## Darshan Singh (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi guys

I am going to assemble a gaming rig and I have allocated around Rs.1,30,000 for it. I have chosen a few components myself and for others I am not quite sure what is best. So please advice me.

1. Processor and motherboard – Please advice. I want a Core i7 processor and i7 only. Is there any variant of i7 under Rs.20,000 or not? I want the processor and motherboard combo for at most 30,000. So please suggest a motherboard which could accompany the i7 processor well.

2. RAM – Which amongst the Corsair Vengeance and the GSkill Sniper is better?

3. Storage – I want a HDD and SSD combo. The HDD should be 1TB and the SSD should be 256 GB and this combo should be under 10,000. What do you think is the best in this range? Online, I couldn’t find any SSD from Seagate or WD. All were from Adata or Transcend. Please don’t recommend Transcend. I have a disliking to this brand.

4.  Graphics Card- I want this under Rs.35000 and I want it from Nvidia. When I searched online, I found that 970 GTX is the chipset which falls in this price range. So please suggest a card which is best amongst ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte or some other manufacturer. I don’t want an AMP edition card as I am very much concerned about the temperatures. Besides that small boost in clock frequency doesn’t make much difference.

5. Speakers- I don’t need a speaker set as I already have one.

6. Cabinet- After reading Agent 001’s article in this month’s Digit and after some researching, I have chosen Cooler Master 690 III. It has pretty much everything that I want such as open front mesh, top fan mount support, modular drive cages, good cable management support etc.

7. PSU- Please suggest a good power supply for under 5000 rupees. If it is modular then it would be icing on the cake.

8. Monitor- I have set a budget of Rs.20000 for the monitor. So please suggest whether a 27” FHD or a 24” FHD monitor would be good because I don’t think I can get a 4K within this price range and also suggest a monitor accordingly.

9. Mouse – I have selected Logitech Proteus Core G502.

10. Keyboard – I have set aside Rs.10,000 for the keyboard. Please suggest a good mechanical keyboard in this price range. Cooler Master Quick Fire Ultimate and Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2014 Elite are the ones I was looking at. Any other option is highly welcome.

11. Liquid Cooler – Please suggest a good liquid cooling kit under Rs.6000.

12. Wifi Module- What are my options here?

13. Optical Drive- I will chose any drive from Samsung or Sony. This is not a big deal.

Please remind me if I missed something.

I know the above configuration will cost me more than my allocated amount but I may save some from the bargaining and a few thousand more won’t matter much. I am from Nabha, Punjab and I am intending to buy these components from Nehru Place, New Delhi within the next one month. So do you think I will get everything from there or not?

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2015)

*Budget - 130k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*21,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700**Motherboard*Asus H97 Pro Gamer*11,300**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(2x8GB) 1866Mhz*8,000**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB*26,000**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,000**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w EVO Edition*6,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03*4,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB*5,700**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVDR/W*1,000**Monitor*AOC i2769VM 27" LED IPS*21,000**UPS*APC BR1000G 1KV UPS*7,800**Keyboard*Logitech G105 Gaming KB*3,100**Mouse*Logitech G400s*2,000**Total**1,27,800*


----------



## player100 (Aug 15, 2015)

hey ... Last week i ordered my new gaming pc parts online

here is the list of few items that u might like 

CPU: Intel i7 4790 ( RS 20500 on Snapdeal) 

Motherboard:Asus H97-PRO GAMER (11350 on flipkart)  This supports upto DDR3 1600MHz RAM.

GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4g (31,899 Snapdeal)  

Review of this GPU (operates in good temperature)    -: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming OC review - Graphics Card Temperatures


PSU:Seasonic S12II 520 (5190 on Snapdeal)

Cabinet: Cooler Master K380  Plus Mid Tower Cabinet (4500 on Snapdeal)

cooler:Corsair Hydro Series H55 quiet edition(4600 on Snapdeal) 

DON'T go for 4k monitor becuse you won't be getting good fps with single 970 ...u will need to lower the video settings to get decent fps.

PC Parts are on sale i guess on Snapdeal now
Just check these items out


----------



## Darshan Singh (Aug 15, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 130k (Modified)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*21,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700**Motherboard*Asus H97 Pro Gamer*11,300**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(2x8GB) 1866Mhz*8,000**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB*26,000**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,000**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w EVO Edition*6,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03*4,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB*5,700**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVDR/W*1,000**Monitor*AOC i2769VM 27" LED IPS*21,000**UPS*APC BR1000G 1KV UPS*7,800**Keyboard*Logitech G105 Gaming KB*3,100**Mouse*Logitech G400s*2,000**Total**1,27,800*



Thanks for giving this configuration in such a good format. But you have totally changed some of my setup.

Firstly I told you that I want an i7 only. So Xeon is not an option. Though motherboard is a good suggestion.

Secondly, I don't want to go for 16GB RAM for now. I have an HP Pavilion dv6 laptop with 8GB of RAM and it has never been used entirely.

SSD you have suggested is a good one to consider.


I have already decided on the Cabinet as I already mentioned.

As for HDD, I can't go for Black edition drives as it will overshoot my budget.

After reading some posts, I think I would want to go with a 24" FHD monitor than a 27" FHD one.

I want a mechanical keyboard.

I already have G400s for my laptop. So I have decided for G502.


Anyways, thanks for suggestions. Some of them are worth considering.

- - - Updated - - -



player100 said:


> hey ... Last week i ordered my new gaming pc parts online
> 
> here is the list of few items that u might like
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot player100.

The Processor is a good suggestion. Although it is not available below 24,000 on any of the online portals now but it is the cheapest i7 one can get, I think. So I'll go for it. Motherboard too.

The Graphics card you have suggested is good too.

PSU-  I don't know much about the Seasonic brand. Is it a good brand? I have always thought of buying a PSU from Corsair or Cooler Master. But if the one from Seasonic is good, then I could give it a go. I have read of this PSU a lot. It has been recommended in the Killer Rigs section and even on the online portals, it has got good reviews. So please suggest me what to buy?

Cooler - The one you have suggested seems good enough.

Monitor - I like your suggestion. So now, I'll go with a 24" FHD monitor. So which one do you think is good? I also have a liking towards bezel-less monitors. Watching anything on a bezel-less monitor is a different experience. Are the ones from BenQ (EW 2440L) and Dell worth considering? Any other 24" monitor that performs good?

Thanks for giving your time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 15, 2015)

^Xeon E3 1246 V3 is almost same as i7 4790.

Go with Hyper 212 instead of TX3 Evo. Cooler Master and Corsair VS series PSUs are crap. 

Don't assign budget to individual parts when you are getting better ones in the same total budget.


----------



## Darshan Singh (Aug 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^Xeon E3 1246 V3 is almost same as i7 4790.
> 
> Go with Hyper 212 instead of TX3 Evo. Cooler Master and Corsair VS series PSUs are crap.
> 
> Don't assign budget to individual parts when you are getting better ones in the same total budget.



Thanks for reply.

Aren't Xeon processors optimized for server grade performance?

I have assigned budget to individual components after careful consideration. There are components I have already decided on, so they take a part of the budget. I know about the costs of other components. I don't want to unnecessarily spend on the components that won't matter much in the overall performance. In return, I can spend on the components which matter the most. e.g. Spending more than 10000-11000 on the storage is out of question to me. So that's how I have arrived on the individual costs of the components.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2015)

Darshan Singh said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> Aren't Xeon processors optimized for server grade performance?
> 
> I have assigned budget to individual components after careful consideration. There are components I have already decided on, so they take a part of the budget. I know about the costs of other components. I don't want to unnecessarily spend on the components that won't matter much in the overall performance. In return, I can spend on the components which matter the most. e.g. Spending more than 10000-11000 on the storage is out of question to me. So that's how I have arrived on the individual costs of the components.



Xeon processors are like a non-k i7 processors. They can also be used to game.The configuration is best for your purpose.

You spend on important components 1st which optimize performance and spend the remaining on Cabinet, KB and mouse if you want but here you are doing the opposite. Please correct if I am wrong buddy.


----------



## player100 (Aug 15, 2015)

LOL even i am looking for monitor....between 21 to 23 inch ...not too expensive one...just Full HD 1080 x 1920 @ 60Hz...


and CPU price is now Rs 3500 more :O

and you might want to save some money for buying Genuine Operating System

I ordered this :Microsoft Windows 8.1 Single Language - OEM 64 Bit for Rs5821 on Snapdeal


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 15, 2015)

^ In that case buying windows 10 would be a better option instead of buying Windows 8.1 and then upgrading to windows 10.


----------



## player100 (Aug 15, 2015)

I could not find windows 10 copy in sites like (flipkart, snapdeal, ebay.in, amazon.in)  




Don't buy mouse with many extra buttons...because while playing games, you will press the extra keys atomatically which is kind of annoying and its not that useful(in my opinion).

I am currently using Razer Deathadder 2013...its pretty decent for FPS gaming and the grip is also good.

you can go for the new version of it Razer Deathadder Chroma


----------



## Darshan Singh (Aug 16, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Xeon processors are like a non-k i7 processors. They can also be used to game.The configuration is best for your purpose.
> 
> You spend on important components 1st which optimize performance and spend the remaining on Cabinet, KB and mouse if you want but here you are doing the opposite. Please correct if I am wrong buddy.



Well, actually, that is not the case friend. I may be splurging on some components like keyboard and mouse but at the same time, when am I skimping on the crucial components like processor, motherboard, GPU and SSD. Yeah, I am doing so with the HDD but I may go for a Black version if I end up saving a couple of thousand in buying other things.

The thing is that these types of things (keyboard, mouse etc.) are one time expenses and especially with me, these things last longer than usual. I was gifted a Pentium 4 based PC by my father on my 18th birthday which still works perfectly. Although I had to replace the optical drives a couple of times but regarding the HDD, keyboard, monitor etc., they are original. I have to say that I am impressed with the Samsung HDD it has which has lasted so long considering so many rough times it has gone through. That's why I want something which should complement my system well, in terms of performance and looks both.

Actually the budget of 1,30,000 is not all. Its just a rough estimate. I will have to include the miscelleneous expenses in it like the trip to Delhi, the table for it and the OS which will extend the budget close to 1,50,000 or more. If I had told you to recommend me everything in the budget of 1,30,000 you could have suggested me a GTX980 and i5 or i3 in place of i7 or Xeon which I don't want as my instinct tells me not to spend so much on the GPU especially when I belong to a middle class family. This and some of my preferences for specific components led me to set the cost for individual components.

So the question that stands now is for the monitor as I have mostly decided on other things based on the suggestions given by you and other guys. I now want a 24" FHD monitor instead of a 27" and a bezel-less one, if possible. So please suggest me one.

I also want to know how can I get WiFi working on the PC. Are they PCI based WiFi modules or USB ones also available? Which one should I go for?

- - - Updated - - -



player100 said:


> I could not find windows 10 copy in sites like (flipkart, snapdeal, ebay.in, amazon.in)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, about the buttons, I want to say that I have Logitech G400s and it also has two side buttons and I never accidentally pressed them. They can get handy sometimes in games but they are super useful for working in Windows and its ergonomics are also wonderful. Besides, G502 that I want to buy, looks cool. When it was released and I had a first look at it, I thought that it was going to be uber expensive but it is not.

I have heard a lot of praise for Razer Deathadder. So I haven't yet made up my mind which one to buy.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 16, 2015)

*Budget - 130k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*21,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Seidon 120v Plus*4,500**Motherboard*Asus H97 Pro Gamer*11,300**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1866Mhz*3,200**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB*26,000**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,000**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 520w EVO Edition*5,900**Cabinet*Cooler Master 690 III TP Side Panel*8,200**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB*5,700**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVDR/W*1,000**Monitor*AOC i2369VM 23" LED IPS*11,800**UPS*APC BR1000G 1KV UPS*7,800**Keyboard*Logitech G510s Gaming KB*6,300**Mouse*Logitech G502
*4,800**PCi- Wifi Adapter* 
TP-Link TL-WDN4800 450MBPS
*2,500*
*Total**1,28,000*


----------



## HE-MAN (Aug 17, 2015)

i7-4790k = 22500
deepcool gamer storm maelstrom 120 aio = 3499
asrock z97 pro4 + phison m.2 120gb ssd = 11899 (primeabgb)
kinsgton hyperx fury 1866mhz 8gb = 3850
zotac gtx 980ti nvidia reference model = 53000
corsair rm 750 = 8000
nzxt s340 = 5000
wd 2 tb hdd RED/PURPLE = 5650
total = 113398.

for rest of the components u have to decide where to spend remaining amount more. my suggestion monitor and for time been a average keyboard and mouse combo like logitech or mircosoft


----------



## Darshan Singh (Aug 20, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 130k (Modified)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*21,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Seidon 120v Plus*4,500**Motherboard*Asus H97 Pro Gamer*11,300**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1866Mhz*3,200**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB*26,000**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,000**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 520w EVO Edition*5,900**Cabinet*Cooler Master 690 III TP Side Panel*8,200**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB*5,700**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVDR/W*1,000**Monitor*AOC i2369VM 23" LED IPS*11,800**UPS*APC BR1000G 1KV UPS*7,800**Keyboard*Logitech G510s Gaming KB*6,300**Mouse*Logitech G502
> ...



Yeah, that's what I was talking about. Though I'll still have to consider about some components like the processor. I did some research and found that Xeon processors are more suited towards non-gaming though resource heavy tasks such as photo and video editing but games would take advantage of the features of i series of processors.

I forgot to mention in the last post that the PC I was gifted would turn 13 this October. It has 128 MB of SDRAM only but I can still use it for some things such as some small games and watching some non HD movies (It crashes on HD content).

I want to ask one more thing. Can the liquid coolers be deployed on the graphics cards? I have always seen these coolers on the processors except for R9 290 X. What is the optimal place for installing the liquid coolers? Shouldn't it be GPUs considering they get extremely hot on load compared to processors?

- - - Updated - - -



HE-MAN said:


> i7-4790k = 22500
> deepcool gamer storm maelstrom 120 aio = 3499
> asrock z97 pro4 + phison m.2 120gb ssd = 11899 (primeabgb)
> kinsgton hyperx fury 1866mhz 8gb = 3850
> ...



Thanks buddy, your suggestions are good but I can't really spend so much on the GPU considering that I'll have to buy everything now because it is not often that I can visit Delhi. Although I would want the fastest GPU in the world, I cannot do this as I am spending on this rig from my salary savings, so I don't feel it wise to spend so much on the GPU for now. Although after a few months, I may think of buying one more card to put in SLI.

I didn't know that M.2 drives are available at such low prices.

Anyways, thanks for advice.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey, I just found out that H97 Pro Gamer doesn't support SLI. I would want that since I think I will be opting for one more card in future. So is there any variant of this board which supports SLI?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 20, 2015)

Darshan Singh said:


> Yeah, that's what I was talking about. Though I'll still have to consider about some components like the processor.* I did some research and found that Xeon processors are more suited towards non-gaming though resource heavy tasks such as photo and video editing but games would take advantage of the features of i series of processors*.
> 
> I forgot to mention in the last post that the PC I was gifted would turn 13 this October. It has 128 MB of SDRAM only but I can still use it for some things such as some small games and watching some non HD movies (It crashes on HD content).
> 
> ...



 For the bold part, nope. 

Ignore SLI and get a single GTX 980. Do note that GTX 970 can run games ~30-40 fps @ 1440p resolution medium-high settings.


----------



## Darshan Singh (Aug 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> For the bold part, nope.
> 
> Ignore SLI and get a single GTX 980. Do note that GTX 970 can run games ~30-40 fps @ 1440p resolution medium-high settings.



Actually I can't spend so much on a GPU right now. So I'll have to settle for its lower variant for now. Besides, H97 Pro Gamer has only two PCIe slots. One of which will be used by the GPU and another one by the WiFi adapter. Aren't there any motherboards in this price range which have at least three PCIe slots and support SLI?


----------



## player100 (Aug 23, 2015)

any one confused with xeon vs i7 can look at this 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ59vHSFfZA


----------



## Darshan Singh (Aug 27, 2015)

player100 said:


> any one confused with xeon vs i7 can look at this
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ59vHSFfZA



Thanks buddy, that video is quite informative but as you can see, it talks about the same thing I said.

The first thing that is established is that games benefit more from higher clock speeds and in the same price range, the i7 processors have higher clock speeds compared to the Xeon processors. All the Xeon processors I found online under Rs. 25,000 had a clock speed of not more than 3GHz whereas i7 4790 or 4790K which fall in the same price bracket have speeds of 3.6 to 4 GHz.

Secondly Xeon processors have certain features such as ECC memory support and large cache which are meant for mission critical functions such as in servers. So I don't understand why I shouldn't go with i7.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2015)

^
Intel Core i7-4770k vs. Intel Xeon E3-1246 v3 - CPUs, Motherboards, and Memory - Linus Tech Tips

Intel Xeon E3-1246 v3 vs Core i7 4770

Intel Xeon E3-1246 v3 vs Core i7 4770K

Xeons were supposed to be under 20k that's what made them VFM compared to the cheaper i5s and costlier i7s (non k version). Don't know why the price has gone up this much.


----------

